# Exponent im SCL Code



## paula23 (12 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wills nochmal mit SCL probieren, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, wie kann ich Gleichung im SCL darstellen,

xy:= ( A1 * A2 )  ^ A3

A1 = REAL irgendwas
A2 = REAL irgendwas
A3 = 1/3
^ = hoch

Danke, schönes WE


----------



## vladi (12 September 2008)

*Potenz*

Hi,
**  ist dein ^^  in SCL 

V.


----------



## paula23 (12 September 2008)

Ich danke, wenn denn alles so einfach wäre.

Gruß.


----------



## paula23 (19 September 2008)

Ich habe da noch ein Problem, wenn zum Beispiel x ** 3 und x = 0 dann bekomme ich follgendes Ergebins -1.#IND00e+000

Sollte da nicht einfach nur "null" stehen ???

Alle weiteren Ergebnisse werden dann auch nicht mehr ausgewertet.

Danke, schönes WE


----------



## johnij (19 September 2008)

paula23 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch ein Problem, wenn zum Beispiel x ** 3 und x = 0 dann bekomme ich follgendes Ergebins -1.#IND00e+000
> 
> Sollte da nicht einfach nur "null" stehen ???
> 
> ...


 
Es scheint, du brauchst bissel Mathe-Grundlagen....

Du hast so was  y=x^(1/3)=(1/3)*ln(exp(x))
Ln=logarith.fucntion
In SCL  stehen Dir schon die beiden Funktionen (Ln & exp) zur Verfügung

Also schönes Wochenende


----------



## paula23 (19 September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich das jetzt verstehen soll. @ johnij

Wenn ich 10**3 angebe, funktioniert alles super = 1000
Wenn ich 0 **3 angebe, FEHLER -1.#IND00e+000

Warum ist das so, muss ich eine Abfrage auf null verhindern? Warum ist das in SCL nicht machbar ????


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

... ich glaube, die Antwort auf dieses Problem ist eher philosophisch ...

Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich aber m.E. bei Operationen oberhalb von Addition und Subtraktion vorsichtig mit der Null umzugehen - es können (ganz gleich welche Programmiersprache) dabei ganz "interessante" Ergebnisse heraus kommen.

Gruß
LL


----------



## kiestumpe (19 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Es scheint, du brauchst bissel Mathe-Grundlagen....
> 
> Du hast so was  y=x^(1/3)=(1/3)*ln(exp(x))



????

Bsp x = 8

8^(1/3)=2

1/3*ln(e^8) = 8/3

2 = 8/3  *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (19 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> 2 = 8/3  *rofl*



2 ≈ 8/3


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

... ich lege noch mal einen nach ...

die Formel von *Johnij* war "fast" richtig ...
Ganz richtig hätte es so wahrscheinlich besser geklappt :

a^x   entspricht   exp(x * ln(a))

und dort liegt auch das Problem - der Wert ln(0) ist in der Logarithmentabelle nicht definiert ... Deshalb der dargestellte Fehler ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## kiestumpe (19 September 2008)

nun, mal zurück - im Prinzip ist's wie bei der Division, man muss halt vor Abfragen, ob der Wert für die Funktion / Operation zulässig ist

z.B. so:

```
IF x <> 0 THEN
   y := x**a;
else
   y := 0;
end_if;
```
sinngemäß


----------



## paula23 (19 September 2008)

ja ist alles schon drin, wenn ich eine Null habe überspringe ich die Anweisung einfach. Hätte nur gern mal den grund dafür gewusst. ich will ja nicht dumm sterben. :sm19:


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

paula23 schrieb:


> Hätte nur gern mal den grund dafür gewusst. ich will ja nicht dumm sterben. :sm19:


siehe dazu bitte Beitrag #10 :





> der Wert ln(0) ist in der Logarithmentabelle nicht definiert ... Deshalb der dargestellte Fehler ...


----------



## johnij (19 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> ????
> 
> Bsp x = 8
> 
> ...


 
Guten Abend,

Sei f: A-->B eine Funktion
x--->f(x)

x=f^(-1)(f(x)) //Allgemein

Ln ist die Umkehrfunktion von Exp

d.h x=ln(exp(x))=exp(ln(x)) für x>0

Sei X=x^(1/3)

Also x^(1/3)=ln(exp(x^(1/3))=(1/3)*exp(ln(x)) für x>0

lim ln(x)= - unednlich falls x--->0+

Die sind halt einfache Grundlagen 


@4L+*kiestumpe:* ihr habt keine Ahnung von der Mathematik


----------



## johnij (19 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> nun, mal zurück - im Prinzip ist's wie bei der Division, man muss halt vor Abfragen, ob der Wert für die Funktion / Operation zulässig ist
> 
> z.B. so:
> 
> ...


 
Allgemein Faaaaaaaaaaaaaalsch..............
sagen wir mal x=-5 , a=1/2
--> y=(-5)^(1/2)= wurzel(-5)---> die schreibweise existiert nicht


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Sei f: A-->B eine Funktion
> x--->f(x)
> ...


 
Dieser Beitrag ist so Klasse, dass ich ihn voll zitieren muss ...
Das *Kiestumpe* und *Vierlagig* keine Ahnung von Mathematik haben bezweifle ich hier mal. Falls ich unrecht habe, dann kann der Eine oder Andere mich ja korrigieren ...
Aber du, mein lieber *Johnij* hast mir gerade bewiesen, dass du *ganz sicher* (trotz deiner Elite-Uni-Ausbildung) *keine Ahnung von Mathematik* hast, da du die gleiche *falsche Formel* jetzt nun schon zum 2. Mal hier anbietest und das, obwohl ich die richtige Darstellung ein paar Beiträge zuvor hier gepostet habe - du hättest deine Interpretation eigentlich nur darauf beziehen müssen - aber so ...
Vielleicht solltest du erst mal ein bißchen mitlesen und dich informieren bevor du hier "in die Kacke haust" ...

Für alle, die zu faul zum blättern sind :
Johni's Version nochmal :





> x=ln(exp(x))


meine Version nochmal :





> a^x entspricht exp(x * ln(a))


fällt einem der "kleine" Unterschied auf ...? Ich gebe ja zu, dass Logarithmen heute nicht mehr so an der Tagesordnung sind ... aber so etwas ...

In diesem Sinne
Gruß
LL


----------



## Kai (20 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Es scheint, du brauchst bissel Mathe-Grundlagen....
> 
> Du hast so was y=x^(1/3)=(1/3)*ln(exp(x))


 


johnij schrieb:


> Sei X=x^(1/3)
> 
> Also x^(1/3)=ln(exp(x^(1/3))=(1/3)*exp(ln(x))
> 
> Die sind halt einfache Grundlagen


 
Johnij, Du solltest Dir mal das 1. Logarithmusgesetz (Logarithmus eines Produktes) und das 3. Logarithmusgesetz (Logarithmus einer Potenz) ansehen:



> *Logarithmus*
> 
> y = exp (x) <=> ln  = x
> 
> Logarithmus


 


> *1. Logarithmusgesetz (Logarithmus eines Produktes)*
> 
> Ein Produkt wird logarithmiert, indem die Logarithmen der einzelnen Faktoren addiert werden:
> 
> ...


 


> *3. Logarithmusgesetz (Logarithmus einer Potenz)*
> 
> Eine Potenz wird logarithmiert, indem der Exponent mit dem Logarithmus der Basis multipliziert wird:
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man nun das 3. Logarithmusgesetz (Logarithmus einer Potenz) auf Deine Rechnung anwendet, erhält man als Lösung:



> ln (x^(1/3)) = (1/3) * ln (x)
> 
> x^(1/3) = exp ((1/3) * ln (x))


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (20 September 2008)

Siehe dazu auch die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

ID8795702 Wie erfolgt die Potenz-, Exponential-, Wurzel-, Polynom-, Logarithmus- und Linearwertberechnung sowie die Wandlung der Winkelfunktionen in Gradmaß?

Gruß Kai


----------



## johnij (20 September 2008)

@LL : Das war ein Mist......................aber danke trotzdem
Dass ich keine Ahnung habe---> ich lache mich tod..... ganz ehrlich, weil mir sowas weit geht


----------



## vierlagig (20 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Dass ich keine Ahnung habe---> ich lache mich tod.....



das wäre mal eine alternative


----------



## johnij (20 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das wäre mal eine alternative


 
Du nervst..............................


----------



## kiestumpe (20 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das wäre mal eine alternative


uff, du hast heute aber schwarzen Humor...

Ne tu's nicht, wir wollen doch hier noch unseren Spass haben 

Vielleicht solltest du die mathematischen Schnellschüsse aus der Hüfte besser demjenigen überlassen, der auch trifft, Mr.J.Dalton!


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 September 2008)

@Kiestumpe:
Klasse geschrieben - ich mußte schon "ein bißchen" Schmunzeln ...


----------



## emilio20 (8 September 2013)

Hallo wollte diese Forlmel in SCL verarbeiten
tv=ti+(tvmax-ti)*((ti-tau)/(ti-taumin))^(1/n)

habe aber Probleme mit dem exponent

tv:=ti+(tvmax-ti)*((ti-tau)/(ti-taumin))*EXP(1/n)

Ergebnis stimmt einfach nicht. Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## hucki (8 September 2013)

Versuch's mal mit:

```
tv := ti + ( tvmax - ti ) * ( ( ti - tau ) / ( ti - taumin ) ) ** ( 1 / n );
```


----------



## emilio20 (8 September 2013)

Super funktioniert.
aber für was ist dann exp ?


----------



## hucki (8 September 2013)

Expontentialfunktion.
Du wolltest nur eine Potenz.


----------

